# First time daddy betta spawning



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

This is my two betta first time spawning and they have been spawning for over 2 hours now, but i don't see any eggs dropping from the spawning process? Any help or information would be apperciate!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I wouldnt worry. They'll eventually get it right  It took a while for my pair to get it right, lol my male had a lot of times where he even paralized himeself ;P I dont remember how long it was before I saw eggs but it was a while and I got worried too


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh thx lol I waited another hour and he finally got it right, so i saw started seeing 4 eggs per wrap.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh just another questions I took out the female betta as soon as the male started being aggression towards her everytime she went near the nest was that a good time to do it? It seem like they were done spawning, but i'm not that sure.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Sounds like you did it right! If it was too early then all you did was make it so you have a smaller spawn


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thx for the information. I feel pretty darn happy right now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with them.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations on your pair!!!

Whenever i read threads about sucessful spawns and the such, i want to start another myself, but i don't have a female.

i envy u...


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

I wish I had the space to get a good pair and start spawning, can't wait until I do. Congrats on your spawn


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thx guys but my male bubblenest is almost gone now. I'm still observing him and saw him picking up eggs that have fallen back onto his mini size bubble nest. Does the nest usually decrease in such a large size to a small size?


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Btw guys what does a roundtail dragon betta and a mustard female crowntail offspring look like?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

mine seem to.. i guess it depends on the fish


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

PeggyJ said:


> mine seem to.. i guess it depends on the fish


His bubble nest was super small last night then this morning i check it was as big as the day he was spawning so hopefully he didn't destory all the eggs because I want to see those dragon babies!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Alot of eggs float so dont worry too much


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

they aren't floating they are on the bottom.. well most of them I think


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh Mr Vampire you could be right because i think i saw of egg bunch stuck to the corner of the white styrofoam but i wasn't sure. Only a couple eggs on the ground but he pick them up after wandering around for a bit.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

sorry thought he was resp to me ... duh!


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Got home and now i'm seeing babies betta lol  here a video of it. It not that clear but on the right side you can see little things falling and moving.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xulGo9maahc

Here is a video of my female that he mated with. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xulGo9maahc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WQQMnt8uls Here is a clear video of my male betta.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

I think my male betta has velvet!! Should i take him out and leave the fry by themself they already moving up and down sometimes. The male betta has one clamped fin and i think i saw a white fungus or spot by it and he isn't paying my attention to the frys atm cuz he is sick.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratz on the spawn!


----------

